# The Centerline & Stance



## Spartan (Sep 23, 2007)

I understand the gist of the centerline principle and think it's a good concept. I don't, however, get the idea behind the basic wc stance - with the praticioner's body facing their opponent, it's like they're giving them a better shot at the vitals. Is this a contradiction of the principle? To me, this is where other martial art's basic side stance seems to make more sense.
Also, with a wc practitioner's feet turned inward, I would think there was a comprimise the individual's mobility. Is mobility ever a problem in the wc system compared to other styles?

Tell me what you think,
Spartan


----------



## brocklee (Sep 23, 2007)

Spartan said:


> I understand the gist of the centerline principle and think it's a good concept. I don't, however, get the idea behind the basic wc stance - with the praticioner's body facing their opponent, it's like they're giving them a better shot at the vitals. Is this a contradiction of the principle? To me, this is where other martial art's basic side stance seems to make more sense.
> Also, with a wc practitioner's feet turned inward, I would think there was a comprimise the individual's mobility. Is mobility ever a problem in the wc system compared to other styles?
> 
> Tell me what you think,
> Spartan



You want to remain square with your opponent because we use both sides equally.  Unlike the boxer or almost every other style with turns to the side.  This gives them a jab hand and a power hand.  With us, both hands do both jobs because they're equal distance from target.  

WC isn't about mobility other then moving your structure into your opponent.  The toes pointing in is a good topic.  I'd post about it but I seem to have become quite the post ho lately and would like to see what others have to say about it.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Sep 23, 2007)

The stance used in Sui Nim Tao is about leg strength. When you learn Chum Kui, you'll learn 2 stances that are about fighting.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Sep 26, 2007)

The stance is just a training stance, that is all. As your wing chun develops you will learn biu ma - arrow walk stance and huen bo - circle step. 
These are more practical fighting stances 

If you look at many other styles - karate for instance, you have a basic training stance which helps develop leg strength and allows you to connect your lower body with your upper body
The basic stance is no different


----------



## CuongNhuka (Sep 26, 2007)

To add to what Kamon said, all stances have there applications. Even the basic training stances. In karate it's one of two stances (horse, or lunge). Both are really good for throwing people and make unbalancing you really hard. The basic Wing Chun stance (done the Moy Yat way, atleast) also makes it hard to 'soccer ball kick' you in the... well... yah.


----------



## wck dallas (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm not the most advanced WC student here, ( probably the least ) but I'll chime in here just to clarify that even though we squarely face the attacker does'nt mean we just stand in front of the attacker. Rather a WC practitioner would seek the advantage of "reastablishing" the centerline to the outside or whatever, as it would be easier to controll the one arm and leg than 2 arms and 2 legs...attacking the blindside as much as possible.

  I just get that impression from watching some of the more advanced students...and other ppl here could word what I'm trying to say better I'm sure. 

  But in my mind facing squarely and the centerline really has nothing to do with the attackers centerline.


----------



## jazkiljok (Oct 12, 2007)

wck dallas said:


> I'm not the most advanced WC student here, ( probably the least ) but I'll chime in here just to clarify that even though we squarely face the attacker does'nt mean we just stand in front of the attacker. Rather a WC practitioner would seek the advantage of "reastablishing" the centerline to the outside or whatever, as it would be easier to controll the one arm and leg than 2 arms and 2 legs...attacking the blindside as much as possible.
> 
> I just get that impression from watching some of the more advanced students...and other ppl here could word what I'm trying to say better I'm sure.
> 
> But in my mind facing squarely and the centerline really has nothing to do with the attackers centerline.



would anyone care to go into this more deeply?  i am not a wing chun practitioner and am curious if this centerline theory is truly pertaining to the defender's centerline or attackers (or both.)


----------



## jazkiljok (Oct 12, 2007)

Kamon Guy said:


> The stance is just a training stance, that is all. As your wing chun develops you will learn biu ma - arrow walk stance and huen bo - circle step.
> These are more practical fighting stances
> 
> If you look at many other styles - karate for instance, you have a basic training stance which helps develop leg strength and allows you to connect your lower body with your upper body
> The basic stance is no different



but if i may ask, how different is the upper body alignment from the basic stance Spartan describes and the stances you refer to?


----------



## Primal Kuen (Oct 15, 2007)

jazkiljok said:


> would anyone care to go into this more deeply? i am not a wing chun practitioner and am curious if this centerline theory is truly pertaining to the defender's centerline or attackers (or both.)


 
   You can invision the centerline like a vertical pole at the core of your body. ( Really this is called the mother line ) The centerline is an extension of this that splits the body in half and extends to infinity. further more, there are 2 horizontal cross sections: one that crosses at the solar plexis ( some say nipple line ) and another about 3 finger lengths below the naval. This forms a six sectional "window pane" if you will. this is called the six gates .

  These gates are used to determine the areas of attack and defense . within these gates we are aware of the multi-dimensional battlefield consisting of space, time and energy. It's a scientific approach to combat based on human anatomy and the harmonization of the anatomy with these dimensions . 

  To answer your question, we have to be aware of and control the opponents centerline aswell as ours... even if they are not aware of it.
in combat you have to maintain your centerline to keep your balance. any leaning or moving off of your centerline in any direction will distort the dimensions of the battlefield and effect the six gates , which can allow an opponent to gain an advantage. 

  Also, the centerline is not static, or "stuck" straight out from between your eyes and down the naval line. For example, if my shoulder is towards the opponent, then the centerline runs through my shoulder etc. The centerline and gates always line up with the opponents centerline.

   I hope this sheds a little light, I'm still learning myself. 
   Primal Kuen


----------



## jazkiljok (Oct 15, 2007)

Primal Kuen said:


> I hope this sheds a little light, I'm still learning myself.
> Primal Kuen



it certainly does shed light. thank you much for your explanation.


----------

